# Where's it going to hit?



## scrubbinrims

Since the likelihood of this auction going to completion is very good, any thought on value?
A lot of earlier action, but I am setting the over/under line at $1650.00 considering the tank cavities, without the big guard or streamlined rack.
Hiawatha Arrows might be more rare than Airflows, but seem to generate less.
Place your bets!
Chris
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=170868455050


----------



## Bicycle Belle

Under 
Too much missing and a bit too much rust. The handlebars are the big draw here imo.
The bidding has been driven ridiculously high by just two bidders and I cannot understand why anyone would do it that way with 9 days left.


----------



## Rust_Trader

Bicycle Belle said:


> Under
> Too much missing and a bit too much rust. The handlebars are the big draw here imo.
> The bidding has been driven ridiculously high by just two bidders and I cannot understand why anyone would do it that way with 9 days left.




Well I put one big bid of $1k for fun but I guess someone else with ZERO feedback had the urge to keep bidding 30+ times. To me it smells like shill bidding so I'm done on this one, even tho I really want it I'm not going after it against 0 feedback bidders.


----------



## bikewhorder

yeah I would delete those bids if i were the seller, that's nothing but trouble.


----------



## jkent

*My Bet*

SHILL bidding.. runs it up to $2200 then stops


----------



## Oldbikes

I'm in agreement with what strongly looks like shill bidding, and if those bids remain who knows what the true final sale would be?  But, I would say UNDER...


----------



## chitown

Oldbikes said:


> I'm in agreement with what strongly looks like shill bidding




*0* feedback from seller and *0* feedback from frenzied buyer and still the reserve is not met? I would say the *0* feedback buyer will push it just under the minimum bid that *0 *feedback seller has and hope for someone to snipe so there is no obligation from *0* feedback buyer.


----------



## vincev

High bidder seems to bid on more car stuff. Something stinks on this deal.


----------



## Haynes12

*Updates from the seller!*

I am the seller of this item and am glad I checked this site again.  I have removed the bids from the 0 feedback bidder.  I assure everyone that I am doing my very best to keep this auction on the up and up.

With that being said, I am a little shocked at the cynicism shown by some members on this site.  Maybe you have been burned before or maybe it is just easier to distrust others. MAYBE you look in the mirror and see a crook and assume everyone else is the same.  I don't know and I am probably better off not knowing.  What I do know is that I am a hard working middle class all around average american.  I have a wife and kids and work two jobs.  Of course I would like to see the bike sell for an amazing price as it would be a welcome boost to a moderate income, but I will not sacrifice my integrity to try and swindle someone for a few extra dollars.  I saved this bike from on old barn that was about to be burned and then from a scrap iron pile.  It cost me nothing!  Therefore ANY amount of money I receive is a profit for me and my family. 

I have the reserve price set at $1200.  From what I have been told by everyone that has been nice enough to contact me, that is a fair market price.  Anything above that, I am more than happy with.  If you have any other questions........how about you try asking me and you will get an honest answer.


----------



## jkent

*bidding*

When you smell something that stinks...... i try not to step in it.


----------



## Haynes12

*Matthew 7:1*



jkent said:


> When you smell something that stinks...... i try not to step in it.




Judge not lest ye be Judged


----------



## Bicycle Belle

To be fair to Haynes I feel he did a lot right here. He asked questions about his find and instead of playing the "I'm keeping what I want for it a secret and pm me with your bids" game (pet peeve of mine), he put it on ebay with a reasonable reserve so everyone gets a fair shake. Haynes, I believe you'll get $1200 for your bike and yes a lot of us have seen and delt with unscrupulous sellers both on and off ebay. I don't believe you had someone bid up the price but it is good that you removed those bids. My bet is you never would have seen the money from that bidder in the end.
Good luck with your sale!


----------



## jkent

*Judge?*

First off, Who is judging who? Everyone is intitled to an opinion. And that is my opinion. Glad to see the zero feed back bids removed. One question i have is, If this bike was FREE and it's pure profit why set a reserve? If fair market is $1200 then thats what it would bring. Right?  This is the problems with alot of people these days GREED! Put it on the open market and let it do what its gonna do. Whatever it hits is fair market value. This is my opinion, I speak only for me and me alone. I'm not judging anyone. by the looks of it he's gona do really well on this bike, And good for him! I'm just saying...... " If it looks like a duck and sounds like a duck chances are IT'S A DUCK!".


----------



## Haynes12

Bicycle Belle said:


> To be fair to Haynes I feel he did a lot right here. He asked questions about his find and instead of playing the "I'm keeping what I want for it a secret and pm me with your bids" game (pet peeve of mine), he put it on ebay with a reasonable reserve so everyone gets a fair shake. Haynes, I believe you'll get $1200 for your bike and yes a lot of us have seen and delt with unscrupulous sellers both on and off ebay. I don't believe you had someone bid up the price but it is good that you removed those bids. My bet is you never would have seen the money from that bidder in the end.
> Good luck with your sale!




Thanks Belle!  I am doing the best I can.


----------



## Haynes12

jkent said:


> First off, Who is judging who? Everyone is intitled to an opinion. And that is my opinion. Glad to see the zero feed back bids removed. One question i have is, If this bike was FREE and it's pure profit why set a reserve? If fair market is $1200 then thats what it would bring. Right?  This is the problems with alot of people these days GREED! Put it on the open market and let it do what its gonna do. Whatever it hits is fair market value. This is my opinion, I speak only for me and me alone. I'm not judging anyone. by the looks of it he's gona do really well on this bike, And good for him! I'm just saying...... " If it looks like a duck and sounds like a duck chances are IT'S A DUCK!".




You are right, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I can respect that.  

To answer your question, the reserve is MY protection against crooks and manipulators that would like to hijack my listing or cause doubt in other buyers for the sole purpose of getting this bike at below average cost.  I have had multiple private offers for this bike for $2000 or better and still decided to put it up for bid so EVERYONE has a fair shot.  Call me crazy, but that isn't greed it is just being a knowledgeable seller.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Right way to handle things*

The seller is doing everything right for all. I made an offer that was some where in the middle of generous but still undervalued. He never strung anyone out. He was fast with messages and was clear with his intentions. When a seller is listing something on Ebay he needs to look out for himself too. I have seen high bids get retracted to make an auction look crooked to benifit a buyer. I like how this is being handled and look forward to either buying a new bike or seeing how high it will go. The tank is ratty but fixable. Rare is Rare   $2500 is my guess. If it was cleaner and from a know collection maybe allittle LESS. fresh meat is hot right now.


----------



## chitown

Haynes12 said:


> I am the seller of this item and am glad I checked this site again.  I have removed the bids from the 0 feedback bidder.  I assure everyone that I am doing my very best to keep this auction on the up and up.




I can say that I appreciate your coming on and explaining more of the story. Ebay can bring out all kinds. The 0 feedback bidder removal was the right one. Hope you have a real bidder with the winning bid. I also hope you get top dollar. 

Thanks for saving this crusty gem from the scrap yard! Too bad it can't be saved from the world of *COMPETITIVE BIKE COLLECTING* TM.


----------



## vincev

Haynes,Dont feel offended by the opinions posted. If your on this forum you cannot have a thin skin.lol A lot of old veterans on this site who are as crusty as the bike your offering.Good that you explained the situation ,now let the accusations continue!


----------



## mre straightbar

*I accuse you of of of*

Oh poop I dont know


----------



## walter branche

*2,000.00*

I will make a public offer of 2,000.00 ,also will be bidding online for this bike ,, please send some detailed photos to wbranche@cfl.rr.com  thanks  , walter branche ,lover /collecter of rust and artificial reef material


----------



## walter branche

*cavities*



walter branche said:


> I will make a public offer of 2,000.00 ,also will be bidding online for this bike ,, please send some detailed photos to wbranche@cfl.rr.com  thanks  , walter branche ,lover /collecter of rust and artificial reef material




Finally I have seen the tank cavities that are mentioned ,, that does make a difference to me ,, .. I do not think ,I will be involved in this auction ,,.. It is a good bike for someone who likes to repair ,, I do not mind rusty crusty ..wpb


----------



## slick

Haynes12 said:


> You are right, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I can respect that.
> 
> To answer your question, the reserve is MY protection against crooks and manipulators that would like to hijack my listing or cause doubt in other buyers for the sole purpose of getting this bike at below average cost.  I have had multiple private offers for this bike for $2000 or better and still decided to put it up for bid so EVERYONE has a fair shot.  Call me crazy, but that isn't greed it is just being a knowledgeable seller.





Haynes, with this being said, I find you to be a very nice stand up guy. Like you said, giving EVERYONE a fair shot. Not just the guy that saw it first and got the first chance to pm you about it on this site. As far as value, i see a firm $1800. Everything on this bike is correct. I beleive it's probably a 1940 since the guard and rack are the standard style. It even has the correct Shelby stem AND correct pedals which have sold for $200 by themselves and are extremely hard to find might i add. I have 3 of these bikes (2 Airflows and 1 Arrow) and all 3 don't have the correct pedals. This is a great bike to aquire that nobody has traded parts off and would be a great bike to restore or leave it as is since it has remained untouched for all these years. I personally would leave it as is, make it rideable and just clean it up and let that original paint shine on for years to come. Good luck with your sale my friend.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I thought I would start this thread thinking it would be fun to guess a value, especially since it was not going to be yanked early.
Some Shelby guys might think it is worth more, more objective folks would not say as much looking at the facts of components and condition of the most important piece, the tank.
I still think my estimate of 1650 will be close as bikes tend to settle in on a number (1200 currently) until the waning moments the price might be sniped at 25-30% greater.
We'll see.

As to the to 0 bidder, on the surface it might look like shilling, but shilling is more calculated and less obvious.
Last year, I had a mainfold tank JC Higgins I listed with a reserve and a 0 bidder many multiple, incremental bids consecutively to expose a reserve price, similar to this auction...now why would I have orcheastrated that as a seller when a reserve auction costs more and I could have simply listed it at/near my reserve for less ebay fees?
Shill bidding is more covert than that and I don't think any shenanigans had gone on here and keep in mind a seller has no control who is bidding.

As to Slick's comments that everyone has a shot on ebay, that is true, but the first to pm also deserves a shot, which everybody also had to see it first and contact the seller.
That first respondent was me, but as WPB, the tank is beyond what I would consider.

Chris


----------



## partsguy

Haynes12 said:


> You are right, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I can respect that.
> 
> To answer your question, the reserve is MY protection against crooks and manipulators that would like to hijack my listing or cause doubt in other buyers for the sole purpose of getting this bike at below average cost.  I have had multiple private offers for this bike for $2000 or better and still decided to put it up for bid so EVERYONE has a fair shot.  Call me crazy, but that isn't greed it is just being a knowledgeable seller.




When I put a vintage Caddy radio up for sale, I had three or four guys try to end the auction early. I turned down all the offers for this very reason. Funny thing happened...by being fair and letting veryone have a shot, I ended up getting mroe money for the radio. I like your style!


----------



## bricycle

classicfan1 said:


> When I put a vintage Caddy radio up for sale, I had three or four guys try to end the auction early. I turned down all the offers for this very reason. Funny thing happened...by being fair and letting veryone have a shot, I ended up getting mroe money for the radio. I like your style!




I spent $700.00 for tickets from Dave for this 3000 th post??? I want my $ back.....
(congrats)....


----------



## Boris

bricycle said:


> I spent $700.00 for tickets from Dave for this 3000 th post??? I want my $ back.....
> (congrats)....




Sorry about the parade too Brian, we had to let everyone go due to prior 4th of July commitments.


----------



## chitown

Dave Marko said:


> Sorry about the parade too Brian, we had to let everyone go due to prior 4th of July commitments.




Wha da ya mean the parade is cancelled!!!! You promised!

View attachment 56612


----------



## Boris

Hey listen, I understand that you guys are upset by this whole non-event and the parade that was to follow. I totally sympathize! Why don't we just meet up in Brian's room in Tipp City on Tuesday and we can discuss this like adults?


----------



## vincev

Pick me up on your way Dave.


----------



## walter branche

*1,875.00 final*

1,875 thats a good deal for someone ,,walter branche


----------



## scrubbinrims

Well, so the over it is and special shut out to slick coming from within 75 bucks of the hammer price.
I bought this one from Larkin earlier in the year and picked up halfway to Baltimore for $2,200...looking like I got a great deal.




Chris


----------



## slick

scrubbinrims said:


> Well, so the over it is and special shut out to slick coming from within 75 bucks of the hammer price.
> I bought this one from Larkin earlier in the year and picked up halfway to Baltimore for $2,200...looking like I got a great deal.
> View attachment 57116
> Chris




Thanks Chris. Unfortunately i didn't go after it. I figured why do i need to Arrows? There are a few other bikes i'd rather have that a friend of mine has so i hope a Caber got the bike. And yes, you did great on your Arrow Chris. The only plus from the rusty one is the curved brace fenders, and correct pedals. The crusty og patina is what turned me on though. Inflate the tires and go! Haha!!


----------



## alisa98ST

Jer lives in San Anselmo, offers only riders...not into frills. A nice guy.


----------



## Haynes12

*the bike is available again*

It is with regret that I still have this bike in my possession.

Please see my new listing
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?30497-1938-Hiawatha-Arrow

Thanks,
Matt


----------

